

Obama Bubble Sort. Wait, what does he say at 1:01? - brianliou91
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4RRi_ntQc8

======
jakeogh
Reminds me of his auditing "joke":
[http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=GhQHeQy-
xQI](http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=GhQHeQy-xQI)

And his predator "joke":
[http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=52JVljZW_cw](http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=52JVljZW_cw)

Par for the Presidential course really.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=f_tFKa2_YBQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=f_tFKa2_YBQ)

